

Obamacare pricing spreadsheet - oneguynick
https://data.healthcare.gov/dataset/QHP-Individual-Medical-Landscape/ba45-xusy

======
oneguynick
Mirror:
[https://mega.co.nz/#!L9JCgSII!DvdFVwMx4iRYwbV_cIvpCHmavRVjJG...](https://mega.co.nz/#!L9JCgSII!DvdFVwMx4iRYwbV_cIvpCHmavRVjJGCXcIb1b39EDPw)

